# ?? re: extended bf'ing & m/c



## Momma2N4&1angel (Feb 7, 2002)

I had started bleeding on 12/25/01 @ 7w1d pregnant and m/c my baby that night. The m/c was confirmed the next day by u/s.

I had continuous bleeding for 4 wks w/ a slight break for a few days then bleeding again. Heavy this time w/ lots of clots.

My doc has been monitoring my hcg levels & on 12/27 they were 2500, 2 wks later 1500 & then 2 wks later down to 2hundred something.

My question is could this all have something to do w/ the fact that i'm still bf'ing my 21 month old son?

My doc doesn't seem concerned & told me that it could've been my menstrual cycle starting even w/ my elevated hcg's.

I'm so confused & all of this bleeding is making it really hard for me to "move on."

Thanks in advance.

Melissa

Christmas Angel 2001

Nicholas IV 4/19/00


----------



## Luv2BMama (Feb 7, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.









I don't think that it could have anything to do with your still bfing your son though. I have read some recent articles on it that say it is safe, unless you are high risk to begin with. I wouldn't worry. I know it is easier when you have a reason for it.

Take care of yourself....

Kelly


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Kelly and Melissa - I'd like to welcome you both to the Mothering Boards.

Melissa, I'm so sorry for your loss, what a difficult time it must be on you now. I'm not an expert on BF and Miscarriage, but from what I've read there is no evidence that it can cause a miscarriage. However, a baby suckling after birth causes the uterus to contract and return to it's normal state. I would guess that BF after a miscarriage would help the bleading, not increase it. But again, I don't have any evidence to that - just my theory.

As for your feelings, please be gentle with yourself. Your body is going through a healing process. With the added bleeding, you'll want to make sure your eating a healthy diet and keeping yourself hydrated. Then you can take your time healing emotionally.

Please feel free to come hear for support. When you're feeling up to it visit our 'Pleased To Meet You' Forum and introduce yourself.

You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Chelsea (Dec 22, 2001)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know how you feel about the bleeding. I couldn't wait for it to stop. Then when it did I was so sad, almost like it was the last thing I had that connected me to that baby.

As far as nursing, I was reassured by my midwife that it did not cause the miscarriage. Also, the doc at the hospital after the ultrasound, was very encouraging about nursing during and after the miscarriage.

Peace to you...

- Chelsea


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am pretty much with everyone else....

a lot of women have bf while pregnant and I really don't think it can do any harm.....

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

Let me offer my condolences as well...

I nursed into all my pregancies (except the first of course) and was still nursing my daughter when I had a m/c last year. I believe that something had gone wrong when the fertilized egg started to grow, and I'm sure nursing had nothing to do with the m/c.

When I first became pg that time, I started to think about weaning my daughter, but I hadn't gotten around to it yet. When I lost that pregnancy, it was really a great comfort to me that I was still nursing.

It does take alot of time to move on, but don't rush yourself. It does get better.

Peace and healing, Jeanne


----------

